# Come On Apple



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2016)

It's late Summer/Early Fall 2016 and most Macs don't support new Intel chips or USB3.1 and Thunderbolt 3! The current crop of Macs is now over a year old and is looking like Apple doesn't care anymore about their core of Macs. Then Apple wonders why Macs sales are going down!


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 17, 2016)

I’m thinking that they are working on it, just being very secretive. Then again, maybe they can’t see the forest through the trees.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2016)

I've see some rumors that Apple is dropping Intel chips and going to their own chips. However to me this doesn't make sense! I just feel that Apple has moved it's computers to back burner in favor of OS X or their new Swift language is giving them fits!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 6, 2016)

key word here is ‘rumors’.  Maybe they have something more up their sleeve. In the past we questioned some of their decisions, only to embrace them after a while - or did we just accept them? Case in point - not long ago we questioned the decision to move from Motorola chips to Intel. The rumor was that they were buddying up with a Windows company.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2016)

Well it's been announced Apple Event Invite Recalls Macintosh iMac Introductions! Hopefully we see updated nMac Pros!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 21, 2016)

Did you rub the genie’s bottle?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 22, 2016)

Cheryl said:


> Did you rub the genie’s bottle?



No I just hoped they wouldn't drop the Mac!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 4, 2016)

Well there are no updates to Mac Pro or iMac or even the Mac Mini!


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 4, 2016)

Hmmm... Not quite accurate.
Apple did adjust prices on most Macs, so that memory and storage options are somewhat less expensive.
Perhaps that isn't what you meant by "updates", but it's something.
The announcements about MBPros was mostly what that event was for. Little if any mention of desktops. That doesn't necessarily mean that no desktops will be updated this year.
Apple has been known to announce new updates, with little more than a news release. There's not always the full-on public events, perhaps when the update is simply processor/speed bumps.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 30, 2016)

Well the news dropped Apple Stops Airport Router Products Moving to Other Projects. This with Moving their Displays  to obsolete and not replacing the old display and to me Apple is slowly becoming and consumer Electronic company!


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 30, 2016)

Well, technically, they are a consumer electronic company.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm starting to feel that Apple is considering either dropping the Mac or moving to in house processing ARM chips!


----------



## QueenOfTech (Jul 10, 2019)

Cheryl said:


> key word here is ‘rumors’.  Maybe they have something more up their sleeve. In the past we questioned some of their decisions, only to embrace them after a while - or did we just accept them? Case in point - not long ago we questioned the decision to move from Motorola chips to Intel. The rumor was that they were buddying up with a Windows company.


Sorry for digging up this thread although it’s one of the most recent threads  but weren’t Intel chips always known to be better than Motorola chips?


----------



## AMUSE (Aug 18, 2019)

People aren't really interested..


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 18, 2019)

AMUSE said:


> People aren't really interested..


And you know this because ????  Please re-read our forum rules https://macosx.com/help/terms/

Actually Motorola chips were cutting edge at the time and with the mother board that it was installed on. Intel came in with newer specs on the logic board beating out Motorola. You need to take into account what each chip was working with at the time.


----------

